# hmf or supertrapp mudslinger???



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im installing a new exhaust and im debating between the hmf utility series or the supertrapp mudslinger. alot of ppl tht i ride with said there both exceptional but i wanted to get some opinions on it any suggestions??


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmf, few guys a ride with have mudslinger exhaust and constantly having problems but there is a few that dont


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok cool. i want a hmf but some ppl tht i ride with like the mudsliggers. personally idt there that good but i mean i might of been wrong but i guess not thanks for the advice


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

on my cat i had a mudslinger and the quiet core got clogged with mud and my bike wouldn't run.


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

HMF for sure!! I have run every SuperTrapp made since 99 for 4x4 quads and they did not last plus they don't sound as good or at least not on Polaris.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok cool. thanks alot for the advice. i was all over hmf since i was 10 but some ppl said try somethin else. but hmfs still up there lol


----------

